# Neighboor complains i put snow in the street...



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

So this happened a couple weeks ago,so when we where finishing up are run's we did this home.so getting there we noticed the city cleaned around the fire hydrant.so i say to my buddy watch not to add snow where the city plowed,anyway i get out do the stairs and so while my buddy does the entrance and pushes it on her front lawn..then i notice the neighbor standing there ,so i said to myself "oh hes probably just interested in our stuff you know the kind that have nothing else to do and being nosey,anyway as we where leaving the guy shouts" you guys shouldnt put snow on the street" i said to him " where not putting on the street" you can clearly see none was on the street..then he says"well you guys always put the snow in the street" and was starting to be pist off...i look at him with a smile and left...

and now im just wondering all you would said??  since alot have different opinions.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

put a nice pile of snow in front of his driveway


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

y en as toujoure des bizzard qui on rien a faire a par de se melé de se qui les regarde pas
laise le faire moi sa fais un bon 20 ans que j'habite a la meme place et j'ai toujour mis ma neaige dans la rue meme si c,est formelment interdit par la ville de laval et j'ai jamais eu de probleme a par 2 ou 3 wereux comme sa


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

mansf123;972642 said:


> put a nice pile of snow in front of his driveway


thats what i say when some one makes me mad, i probaly would have done what you did. but i had a customer's neighbor come out and yell at me when i was finishing up a resi at bout 4:30 and said i was to loud. imo his yelling was louder than my truck. so later that day i talk to my customer, and he hates this guy. so later that week i checked the city ordiance, and snow plowers are exempt from the noise ordiance :laughing: so this guy ran into my client at little ceasers, and apparently this guy had gone through everything to try to prove i was at fault. ended up saying i have to be 5000$ imsured to do a 100' private drive :laughing: ...

o btw this guy said he would call cops on me if i kept plowing:laughing:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd ignore and keep driving. I'm sure he thinks every plow truck he sees is the same one and the behavior of one is attributed to the rest.


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

had the same thing happen to me, but we almost got into a fist fight about it.

i was clearing a drive from a customer who had gotten my # and wanted to sign a contract for the rest of winter... older couple...

plowin drive, pushin snow across street that had not been plowed yet, pushin just onto the curb, because this particular town doesnt plow all the way to the curb.... guy standin in front of a house 2 doors down comes down and starts screaming at me not to put snow where he just shoveled... i was like u shoveled the street? apparently he shoveled 4 houses and the streets in front of them, out about 5 feet. comes up to my window pointin his finger in my face. i was realll close to gettin out and telling him what i thought.

i usually dont push across the street, i know you guys are going to say it. however after this affair i immediately stopped at the police station because i was in a different town than my own where im not 100% about the ordinances. cops tell me, next time tell the guy to mind his own, and bother somebody else because that law doesnt exist.

hasnt snowed here since then, or there would have been quite a nice pile waitin for him to shovel just to get his POS car out.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

bob00;972685 said:


> y en as toujoure des bizzard qui on rien a faire a par de se melé de se qui les regarde pas
> laise le faire moi sa fais un bon 20 ans que j'habite a la meme place et j'ai toujour mis ma neaige dans la rue meme si c,est formelment interdit par la ville de laval et j'ai jamais eu de probleme a par 2 ou 3 wereux comme sa


Moi et toi! Pense la meme!:laughing:

Or else say..

"I clean it up! You'll have to take it up with the big guy who puts it there." Remember to smile.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

My reply: Its the neighbours property and who pxssed in your cornflakes, have a nice day sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If I have to push across the street,i will always windrow it back,the same as the way it was.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

mansf123;972642 said:


> put a nice pile of snow in front of his driveway


:laughing: i second that! 
Or I think the guy owes you 5 minutes of time, bill him for being an idiot, don't waste a stamp, drop it in his mail box next storm, see what kind of response you get out of him, It could be worth the laugh and a new thread here for us all. :laughing:


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

was his name Kahn?
and does he own an ice palace?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

windrow allthe snow to the apron of his driveway and when he calls for the removel give him and estamte that willmake him run like hell!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If you didnt put any snow in the street you have nothing to worry about. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ask him if you know him. When he says no, you say, "I must. I know your name. It's A$$hole!"


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ignore it......


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had someone say something to me when i was doin a drive and i said i pushed back along the curb like the city always does....backdrag it some flip around push it in the street and push it to the curb. He came out again and said the same thing again I was like whatever dude and jus drove off. I jus ignore the idiots.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

against the law here to push or blow snow across or in the street.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

lance-si une boule de neige dans sont visage, LOL mondit sac-a-merde LOL :laughing:


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I know here you aren't supposed to put any snow on the road,you are to keep it on the property you are plowing,and in the back roads no pushing it into the ditch as you can block them for spring run off.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

you did the right thing no need to get excited


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

jblatti13;972707 said:


> had the same thing happen to me, but we almost got into a fist fight about it.
> 
> i was clearing a drive from a customer who had gotten my # and wanted to sign a contract for the rest of winter... older couple...
> 
> ...


Actually its a federal law so it doesn't matter. I am tired of finding it for you guys but it goes something like "process of snow removal can not obstruct traffic or limit ability to see"..blah blah. If it was in a subdivision it won't apply but any public roadways and you can get in trouble.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

creativedesigns;974542 said:


> lance-si une boule de neige dans sont visage, LOL mondit sac-a-merde LOL :laughing:


Ton french est pal mal bons la


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

terrapro;974662 said:


> Actually its a federal law so it doesn't matter. I am tired of finding it for you guys but it goes something like "process of snow removal can not obstruct traffic or limit ability to see"..blah blah.


Really? On a Federal-Aid Highway, I could see that, but otherwise, I can't imagine the feds getting involved with that sort of thing.
I've just started searching the FHWA site for it, but haven't found anything. No luck so far on the past threads here, either, so if anyone has a reference, I'd like to see it.
Thanks.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Gotta love the neighbors, they seem to cause the most problems on my route. The best is when you don't have the snowthrower shoot angled just right and you dust another cm of snow on their un-cleared driveway then they come and start yelling at you. Had this happen on christmas day, I was about to say, "Merry Christmas to you too Jack @$$" but I had to refrain, lol.

I had a guy yell at me while doing a fall clean-up, b/c he claimed there was a noise ordinance. He said " While if you guys don't shut those damn blowers off now, I'm gonna raise all hell and call the cops. Those things are inefficient, you could have raked and bagged the whole yard by now." I called the city to double check the ordinance and fired them right back up, then cranked up the truck loader which is really loud, lol. Just the nerve of some people amazes me.


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

this did take place in a subdivision. i would never think on a public roadway to push snow all the way across the road, besides the fact that here i would be waiting minutes to push a load across the street. it happened a small subdivision, not a busy street at all, minimal traffic, and i kept it out of any area where cars would be driving, as previously stated.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL!,,@ snowball


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

English only forum.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Here in the city i live in they sent out a really nice tri-fold brochure on their snow removal this season. It explained how they do it. How they apply different types of chemicals depending on conditions, How the cul d sacs are subcontracted and what the time frame for clearing will be.
Finally at the bottom in bold letters it stated it is unlawful to clear the apron of a driveway or walkway into the street. It is a $100 fine.
I live in a very minority laden city and going down my street after every snowfall on my way home every minority driveway is shoveled into the street.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I know here in NY it is illegal to push snow across the street. I had one lady tell me the other day when I was plowing at my house that the piles are an eye sore and she was going to call the cops if i made them any bigger. Even though I did nothing wrong and the piles did not block vision for drivers I just agreed with her because its easier to just make them happy instead of arguing, now she doesnt bother me.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Charles;975405 said:


> English only forum.


Haha. I was going to say that I wasnt a big fan of all this French.. :salute:


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

M.S.P.M.;975864 said:


> I know here in NY it is illegal to push snow across the street. I had one lady tell me the other day when I was plowing at my house that the piles are an eye sore and she was going to call the cops if i made them any bigger. Even though I did nothing wrong and the piles did not block vision for drivers I just agreed with her because its easier to just make them happy instead of arguing, now she doesnt bother me.


You mean u were plowing you own drive and she complained? I would have taken every last flake of snow on my property and made the plies as big as possible...I wouldnt have argued with her, but i wouldnt make her happy thats for sure......


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

My bowtie;975910 said:


> You mean u were plowing you own drive and she complained? I would have taken every last flake of snow on my property and made the plies as big as possible...I wouldnt have argued with her, but i wouldnt make her happy thats for sure......


I know, Id have a loader over the house stacking it right next to her house but still on my property that same day.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Actually, it IS illegal to push across the street...even in a subdivision - unless the subdivision is privately owned. This is yet another example where some bad legal advice can easily come from law enforcement.


----------



## Gary @ Shamrock (Nov 15, 2009)

When I am not in the wrong... I usually put my window down, beam an enormous smile and say in a loud friendly manner... "Have a nice day!" They walk away madder because they didn't get me upset.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure the house is the first one to get serviced every weekend!!!! Take extra time with the snow blower and make sure you pull out the 2 stroke Toro!!!!


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

My bowtie;975910 said:


> You mean u were plowing you own drive and she complained? I would have taken every last flake of snow on my property and made the plies as big as possible...I wouldnt have argued with her, but i wouldnt make her happy thats for sure......


Yeah I havent had any customers complaign this year at any of my driveways or parking lots, just the neighbor at my own house. So this morning we got more snow and I made the pile bigger. yet it is still on my own property so it dont matter what she says.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

we dont have any laws here about noise from a snow plow, so when i get home every morningi drop that plow up the street a mailbox and make sure it hits nice and hard to wake the neightbors, then back drag the driveway about 35 times and do 10 pushes to the pile wala nive a clean! (p.s my neighbors love to call the cops for noise so every legal chance i have i make a lot of it)


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

Charles;975405 said:


> English only forum.


:waving: ........


----------



## Snowpusher78 (Dec 20, 2009)

I luv when people get pissed thats not my customers, I tell them to call the number on the truck and talk to the boss, guess who that is when the message gets returned.


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

runner, so if the cops are the ones to tell me its not illegal, and i push it across the street illegally, who's going to enforce it? the cops that told me i could? i cant see getting sued by a neighbor because i put snow across the street, so in that situation, where could i have possibly been in the wrong? if it is illegal in every city, in every state, show me the law. until then, ill go by what police officers on duty say at the time i did it, and like i said, my town doesnt have such an ordinance, plowers constantly push snow across the street. ive pushed across streets at some houses for 7 years now, this is the FIRST TIME i had a problem, go figure its a new account and has some Ahole neighbor outside being anal about his street he hand shoveled.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jblatti13;981927 said:


> runner, so if the cops are the ones to tell me its not illegal, and i push it across the street illegally, who's going to enforce it? the cops that told me i could? i cant see getting sued by a neighbor because i put snow across the street, so in that situation, where could i have possibly been in the wrong? if it is illegal in every city, in every state, show me the law. until then, ill go by what police officers on duty say at the time i did it, and like i said, my town doesnt have such an ordinance, plowers constantly push snow across the street. ive pushed across streets at some houses for 7 years now, this is the FIRST TIME i had a problem, go figure its a new account and has some Ahole neighbor outside being anal about his street he hand shoveled.


I plow in several small Towns, every one of them has an ordinance about moving snow across or onto town roads. The bi laws are in place BECAUSE of the number of complaints the Towns get The police probably won't bother you(unless they get a complaint) the bi- law officer will, he's a bored SOB loves a good sleuth to get his man.
Chances are you won't get caught but hey the polite thing to do is keep it on your (or your customers property.) It prevents turf wars and call backs that "that SOB (or his contractor) filled in your nice neat job." Preventing a problem is much easier than fixing one specially if it festers for 7 years.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

I take my dog with me plowin so. what i would do is when he has to **** drop him off there let him do his business then let him back in the truck i bet that guy will love to see a pile of **** in his drive way.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

sassygrasssnow;982085 said:


> I take my dog with me plowin so. what i would do is when he has to **** drop him off there let him do his business then let him back in the truck i bet that guy will love to see a pile of **** in his drive way.


I would save it and fling it onto your windshield next time you plowed


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

After he goes inside, drag the snow from the whole block and push it into his driveway. Then leave your competitors card, in his mailbox.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

*hey joe do*

lets not be a party pooper


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

*my fault?*

We had storm that ended on saturday afternoon, the one lot that i serviced i agreed to wait to see how much snow melted on sunday to save salt. So at 9pm on sunday i started spot salting, and of course the spreader got backed up a lil so i had to do the gun and brake a couple times to get it to flow. Five minutes later a neighbor comes out, super pissed because his dogs were barking and it woke his kids up, and claimed that i had all day to do it (which is true) and i waited until the middle of the night. He then said he will be contacting the owner of the property about this. I said ok and he stormed off. We've serviced this lot at all times of night from 7pm-6am and never had any compliants.


----------



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

In my part of montreal the city blows all their snow on our properties, by the end of the winter it is to the point that there is so little room the snow will be sliding back into the walkways and drives. Then they complain that we can't put the snow on the street?? but everyone here makes their piles on the street even private residents who shovel their drives by hand.......I gotta get some pics of the snow dump that is my corner lot.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

twgranger;974499 said:


> against the law here to push or blow snow across or in the street.


Same here in our part of Illinois.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Send his wife a dozen red roses with a little note...Life is a bed of roses but sometimes you have to live with a *****.


----------

